# ما هي هندسة الطيران ؟؟؟؟؟



## laklok10 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هندسة الطيران
Aeronautical Engineering
هي العلم,أو العملية, المتبع لتصميم طائرة أو أي آلة طائرة تستطيع الطيران ضمن نطاق الغلاف الجوي. ولهندسة الطيران أربعة مباحث (مواضيع) رئيسية لابد لمهندس الطيران الإلمام بها في المرحلة الأساسية والتخصص الدقيق بإحداها في المراحل المتقدمة, هذه المباحث هي:

1- علم قوى الهواء أو الديناميكا الهوائية Aerodynamics 

وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة التصميم الخارجي للطائرة ككل, وكذلك أجزائها, كالذيل والجناح, لتتمكن الطائرة من توليد قوة الرفع اللازمة لرفعها من على الأرض وجعلها تطير بسهولة ويسر في الهواء. وهذا العلم تحته أفرع متعددة لدراسة قوى الهواء, منها التيارات الهوائية اللزجة (viscous flow) وهي التي تكون كثافة الهواء فيها متغيرة باستمرار وذلك يكون في السرعات العالية جدا, وكذلك التيارات الهوائية الغير لزجة (non-viscous flow).

عودة إلى المحتويات

2- علم الاستقرار والتحكم Stability and Control

وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة كيفية التحكم بالطائرة والحفاظ عليها مستقرة وهي تحت تأثير قوى الهواء الخارجية. من أفرع هذا العلم, الاستقرار السكوني (Static Stability ) الذي يدرس استقرار الطائرة وهي متزنة سكونيا, وكذا الاستقرار الحركي (Dynamic Stability).

عودة إلى المحتويات

3- علم أنظمة الدفع Propulsion

وهو العلم الذي يدرس تصميم وانتاج محرك ( مروحي أو نفاث ) يعمل على توفير القوة الدافعة اللازمة لدفع الطائرة في الهواء. من أسس هذا العلم دراسة الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات والخواص الكيمائية للمنتجات البترولية للاستفادة منها في تصنيع وتطوير أنواع لوقود الطائرات.

عودة إلى المحتويات

4- علم الإنشاءات والهياكل Structures

وهو العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وإنتاج هياكل وإنشاءات الطائرة وجعلها قرية كفاية لتتمكن من مقاومة الرياح المستعرضة لها في الجو, والتركيز على استخدم مواد لا تضيف وزنا زائدا على وزن الطائرة الكلي. من أفرع هذا العلم, الإنشاءات الرقيقة الجدار (Thin-Walled Structres ) والإنشاءات الشبكية (Truss Structres).

المقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء

أما بالنسبة للمقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء, فهندسة الطيران سبق تعريفها وهندسة الفضاء تعرف على أنها العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة وتصميم وتصنيع المركبات التي تطير خارج الغلاف الجوي, أي في الفضاء الخارجي. من تطبيقات هندسة الفضاء بناء الصواريخ الدافعة للفضاء والمحطات الفضائية وكذلك بناء الأقمار الاصطناعية. ومن التعريفين السابقين يتبين للقارئ الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء وهما مكملان لبعضهما البعض بل إن الأساس هو هندسة الطيران الذي مكن الإنسان من التحليق في الهواء ثم بني على هذا العلم علم هندسة الطيران الذي مكن الإنسان من اقتحام الفضاء وسبر آفاقه.

عودة إلى المحتويات

مجالات عمل مهندسو الطيران 

1 - مجال تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات 

طبعاً هذا المجال غير موجود في بلادنا, ولو وجد فلن يبقى مهندس طيران في غير هذا المجال, لأنه مجال ضخم ويحتاج لمئات المهندسين وعشرات الأقسام لكل قسم تخصصه ومهامه, فالطائرة كما يقال - مدينة تطير

عودة إلى المحتويات

2- مهندس الطيران مهندس ميكانيكي بالمقام الاول (( هندسة المحركات )) Decay stage 

مثله مثل مهندس الإنتاج, ومهندس الحرارية, ولكن لكل قسم تخصصاته الدقيقة, فمثلاً مهندس الطيران أفضل من مهندس الحرارية في (التوربينات)رغم أن (التوربينات) جزء مهم من الحرارية كما هو معروف ولكن في هندسة الطيران يتعمق الطالب في دراسة التوربينات وأنوعها الكثيرة ... إذا من مجالات مهندس الطيران, العمل في صيانة الآلات الحرارية, وشركات تصنيع البلاستيك, وشركات تصميم وتصنيع العدد الميكانيكية .... الخ 

3- من مجالات مهندس الطيران الطبيعية 

صيانة الطائرات مثل مهندسين الخطوط مثلاً, وصيانة الأدوات المكملة للمطارات والطائرات كذلك مثل شركة (المكملة - في جدة) 
عودة إلى المحتويات

4- من مجالات مهندس الطيران, ((قيادة الطائرات)) 

فيوجد رحلات لاختبارات الطائرات يتوجب وجود مهندسو الطيران فيها فهم الأقدر على فهم الطائرة وحسن التصرف 

5- من مجالات مهندس الطيران, العمل في محطات توليد القوى 

حيث أهم جزء هو (التوربينه) بالاضافة إلى مصدر توليد الحرارة (الغلايات) 

6- كثير جداً من مهندسي الطيران ينخرطون في القوات المسلحة 

وبالذات في صيانة الهلوكبتر, والصواريخ ومحركات الطائرات النفاثة . 
عودة إلى المحتويات

7- هندسه هياكل الطائرات 

وبالذات فيقسم أساسي ورئيسي ويأتي الرديف الثاني لهندسه المحركات بحيث أن قسم صيانة الهياكل يتألف من صيانة لجسم الطائرة من الداخل والخارج (( الهيكل - الأجنحة - الذيل - مقدمة الطائرة - أجهزة الهبوط (لاندق قير ) )) ...الخ وميكانيكا الطيران تنقسم الدراسة فيها إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسيه:
1-القسم العام genreal
2-هياكل airframe
3-محركات powerplant
ويدرس في القسم العام الرياضيات والفيزيا وبعض المواد المتعلقة بالطيران مثل اللبراغي وكذلك طريقة تصنيع وتطوير الطائرات 
أما قسم الهياكل فيدرس فيه طريقة إصلاح المشاكل في هيكل الطائرة وفيها أيضا مادة لحام ومادة sheet metal وهي كيفية إضافة قطعه في أي مكان في هيكل الطائرة في حال وجود ثقب أو صدأ أو حتى شقوق ويعتمدا التغيير على إمكانية طيران الطائرة) airwothiness بدون حدوث مشاكل تؤثر على سلامة الركاب بوجود الثقب 
وأما في قسم المحركات ما يحتاج وهو كيفية عمل وصيانة المحركات بأنواعها سواء النفاثة أو محركات السلندر و قسم افيونكس avionics وهذا القسم له أولويته في هذا المجال وخاصة عنصر التحكم في الطائرة من خلال autopilot الطيار الآلي أو من خلال main computer system كمبيوتر النظام الأساسي ,,, وكما أن أكثر دراسة تطوير ولو تابعنا نهضة صناعة الطائرات في اكبر المصانع خاصة بوينج و ايرباص و غيرها نجد أن من أكثر أنواع النظم تطويرا و تحديثا لأهميته و للتسهيل وللبعد عن الخطاء البشري الذي ممكن يحدث سببه النسيان أو عدم الخبرة. ومن أجل ذلك كانت أهمية هذا القسم!!!
1- التحكم بنوعيه Controle Digital & Analog 
2- الدراسة التفصيلية للنظم الالكترونية وخصائصها electronic system classifications 
3- جهاز الاستقبال المستخدم عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية GPS لمعرفة موقع الطائرة باستخدام الاتجاهات الثلاثة والزمن 
4- تشريعات الطيران regulations التي توضع من خلال ICAO هذه نماذج لأهم المواد المستخدمة في قسم هندسة الطائرات (افيونكس) . ملحوظة هذه الدراسة بهذا القسم خاصة بالطائرات المدنية civilian airplanes وليس بالحربية military airplanes 
والحمد لله رب العالمين ,,,, *
:73: :73: :73:​


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## م المصري (3 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يداك اخي 
معلومات قيمه


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## موشاكس (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررعلى هذي المعلومات الطيبه
والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ولا تنسى ذكر الله


----------

